# Controlled sleepwalking of the Elves



## Elaini (Dec 23, 2018)

Let's examine one of the strangest qualities of the Elves which is the controlled sleepwalking.

From The Lord of the Rings:



> Only Legolas still stepped as lightly as ever, his feet hardly seeming to press the grass, leaving no footprints as he passed; but in the waybread of the Elves he found all the sustenance that he needed, and he could _sleep_, if sleep it could be called by Men, _resting his mind in the strange paths of Elvish dreams, even as he walked open-eyed in the light of this world_.
> …
> 
> Legolas already lay motionless, his fair hands folded upon his breast, his eyes unclosed, blending living night and deep dream, as is the way with Elves.



Yet, they still do have beds in their houses. Maybe in their houses they reach the deep sleep but the sleepwalking is more like a reverie?


----------



## Valandil (Dec 24, 2018)

Or maybe the beds are not for sleeping?


----------

